# I have been doing tons of reading on water curing finally tried it.



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Since I smoke for the effect and must be stealth in many cases I put about 4 oz in jars last tonight with RO water and filled to the brim wit’s a plastic cup holding it down. Not over packed   Emptied it after 18 hours and the stink along with the water looking deep brown was fascinating to see. Will be changing the water every 12-24 hours for a week or more.
if there is any interest on process, pictures and final smoke im more than happy to document here.

Picture is of my first small jars . I changed to quart jars tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Yes, Exactly what is suppose to happen, the water starts off very brown crappy looking and will be almost clear in about 5 days or so.
Make sure you dry the bud out and put it in front of a fan hanging in a strainer basket helps.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 13, 2021)

I was thinking of using a salad spinner to get most of the water out. It doesn’t move the buds around which should protect tris and get most of the water out of them.
here is 4 oz in water after second day drain.


----------



## boo (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm interested in how the flowers smoke and taste...what's the benefit to water curing...never too old to learn...


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 13, 2021)

boo said:


> I'm interested in how the flowers smoke and taste...what's the benefit to water curing...never too old to learn...


 
from what I’ve read the smoke and taste is almost non existent.but will be one of the smoothest smokes. Buds are smaller won’t look as nice but I’m more interested in the effects. Will post pictures after I change water tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> from what I’ve read the smoke and taste is almost non existent.but will be one of the smoothest smokes. Buds are smaller won’t look as nice but I’m more interested in the effects. Will post pictures after I change water tonight.


It's OK if you have the need for it, but I love the Taste of a proper joint


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

boo said:


> I'm interested in how the flowers smoke and taste...what's the benefit to water curing...never too old to learn...


Boo a good read on it








						How to Water Cure Your Weed - RQS Blog
					

Water curing weed offers an alternative method to air curing that is much quicker. Although effective, water curing does pose some major downsides.




					www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------



## boo (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Boo a good read on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bud washing ultimately helps to remove dust, pesticides, insects, and other unwanted particles from cannabis flowers, leaving them squeaky clean and in better condition.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 13, 2021)

Here is drained water after two days and water after 5 days   the buds shown are from the small 5 day jar. Drying this tomorrow if the water is clear again.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Here is drained water after two days and water after 5 days   the buds shown are from the small 5 day jar. Drying this tomorrow if the water is clear again.





Bullshoalsguy said:


> Here is drained water after two days and water after 5 days   the buds shown are from the small 5 day jar. Drying this tomorrow if the water is clear again.


I wonder what would happen if you pulled a vacuum on that jar down to say 1000 microns? Should dry it in no time.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> from what I’ve read the smoke and taste is almost non existent.but will be one of the smoothest smokes. Buds are smaller won’t look as nice but I’m more interested in the effects. Will post pictures after I change water tonight.


I can remember preparing weed for an Isomerizer I owned in the 70s or there abouts.

You got all the weed in this hopper basket that had a big coffee filter, about a 1/4 pound all chopped up. 

Step one was to pour a bunch of just about boiling water. It would start coming through almost black, then clear. 

Squeeze out water dry out in a cookie pan in low heat oven. Once dry, it lost quite a bit of weight/volume and smoked very smooth.

Then of course weed went back in hopper for the alcohol perculation.

Bubba


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 14, 2021)

Just salad spun my first batch. In front of a fan now.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

That had to take real bravery to fill those jars with water! Looking good so far! I was thinking, wonder what if anything would yield if the water was then poured it through bubble bags? Refrigerate until cold, pour through....

Bubba


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That had to take real bravery to fill those jars with water! Looking good so far! I was thinking, wonder what if anything would yield if the water was then poured it through bubble bags? Refrigerate until cold, pour through....
> 
> Bubba


I’ve read many accounts of people that have done that and they got almost nothing. will know how it is in 24 hours or so


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I’ve read many accounts of people that have done that and they got almost nothing. will know how it is in 24 hours or so


The right water temp comes into play you want the water to be tempered (room temp) not hot but not cold either , cold water will start to knock the Thrics off.
But if it is just right no thrics should break away from bud , thus none to to speak of if strain in bubble bags.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2021)

did some reading on the process, seems it mellows out the smoke but kills the taste...dunno if I'd like that...I'm way too old school...I'll gladly smoke mind au natural...


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

So the test batch is done. Smoke tomorrow. Looks exactly what I thought, smell is zero.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Ok couldn’t wait. Best smoke smoothest smoke ever. No taste but for some one who doesn’t smoke for taste amazing. Three hits all wrapped up tight lol. Wonderful.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

*** did I just say


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Good lord. Just smoked. Wow. Can’t Type .  Later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

So it's not as harsh? My lungs could use a break sometimes. Maybe I could wash a little cured weed. Wonder if that would work.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

The water cure will shrink  the buds down so it will be stronger LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

I never did it to really strong high THC weed myself , but reg/ 15% comes out good.
But the taste is totally gone and I love the taste.
Let eating out for dinner when you have covid , why bother if you can not taste  it, Just like women.............


----------



## TheVoice (Oct 16, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I’ve read many accounts of people that have done that and they got almost nothing. will know how it is in 24 hours or so



I’m just very analytical so bear with  me… I’m assuming the purpose is to “seal in” and co-laterally seal the moisture in to the trichome and the trichome to the flower… excess moisture will “wash” the tri before sealing it… presumably, and freezing will harden and freeze, disrupting adhesion… sonwhy don’t you pack a  “thermos” type container (something shatter proof) but insulated enough not to freeze immediately (slower the better) and also put a humidity pack in… it might do the slow cryo you’re trying to achieve…. I suspect the tris were washed, and away goes the smell but it’s (as you described) sounds like an attempt to “marinate” with “too much sauce” in the pan… maybe that’s why they say risky. But i would only try that if I throughly tested the water ( as an army water purification specialist… and even then before i attempt personally, i would take a quick course in “infusion” so you know what happene to the tri when it breaks down… bc in my head, it more oil thAn water…. So an emulsifier additive is something you should small scale consider… if you kinda agree with the “washing machine “ theory. But I’m the dude that thinks an air stone goes in the circulation tank as a mandatory line item.
Just my opinion… but lemme see what you say so I know if my meds are holding up this am .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Glass of water please


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So it's not as harsh? My lungs could use a break sometimes. Maybe I could wash a little cured weed. Wonder if that would work.


super smooth. Very little smell. Enjoyable in the right setting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> super smooth. Very little smell. Enjoyable in the right setting.


So did it get you HIGH or so so.............


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The water cure will shrink  the buds down so it will be stronger LOL


Back in the day, there were "recipes" to allegedly make your weed stronger.  There were some funky books available like :A Childs Garden of Grass, Pot, and a few others that suggested these tricks.  we tried two:  One was a dismal fail.  It was some kind of treatment that wetted and jared buried like Kimchi and then redried. WOW.  Stinkarama.  threw that away.  The other method was pouring boiling water through the pot, redrying to a much smaller volume, but allegedly having lost no THC, it would be stronger.  We thought that may have worked. But you had less weed, we didnt like that!  It was smoother, but we liked the "great weed taste" of those icky 1/2 composted bricks.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280692
> 
> Glass of water please


Is that ron perlman?  LOL

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280692
> 
> Glass of water please


or whiskey......

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Is that ron perlman?  LOL
> 
> bubba


I think so, either that or he has an alien twin.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So did it get you HIGH or so so.............


needs more testing but yes very high.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So it's not as harsh? My lungs could use a break sometimes. Maybe I could wash a little cured weed. Wonder if that would work.


I have read and it doesn’t matter. Cured, dry, or fresh. But be careful when packing the jars. It all swells up. Both my quart jars had to be repacked into two jars each.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2021)

Cool. Might try that on weed that makes me cough.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Back in the day, there were "recipes" to allegedly make your weed stronger.  There were some funky books available like :A Childs Garden of Grass, Pot, and a few others that suggested these tricks.  we tried two:  One was a dismal fail.  It was some kind of treatment that wetted and jared buried like Kimchi and then redried. WOW.  Stinkarama.  threw that away.  The other method was pouring boiling water through the pot, redrying to a much smaller volume, but allegedly having lost no THC, it would be stronger.  We thought that may have worked. But you had less weed, we didnt like that!  It was smoother, but we liked the "great weed taste" of those icky 1/2 composted bricks.....
> 
> Bubba


Dr Golds 1st extraction machine used Acid to change the weed somehow.
@Tattered Old Graywolf  knows , he did a few studies for Dr Gold I do believe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool. Might try that on weed that makes me cough.


try a few buds 1st then see if you like it.
I enjoy the flavor of my weed to much to wash it all away.
The water removes the terpenes (the smell so to say) thus no smell anymore while the resin glands remain (THC CBD and the other good things remain)


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dr Golds 1st extraction machine used Acid to change the weed somehow.
> @Tattered Old Graywolf  knows , he did a few studies for Dr Gold I do believe


Probably isomerization.  My 70's Isomerizer performed that trick, which leads to a modern trick.... Some of the CBD in the weed is the exact same molecule as THC, except one particle is rotated to a different location, resulting in CBD. By extracting with ethanol then peculating the alch/oil mixture with a specific amount of reagent grade sulphuric acid, amount based on amount of weed extracted.  After 1 1/2 hrs or so, cool down, treated with sodium bicard to neutralize the acid. Filter. This procedure rotates that particle to turn that mirror image CBD molecule to a THC molecule.

Modern trick....OK we can buy basically pure CBD cheap.  So, wouldnt it work to dissolve CBD in alcohol and perform isomerization?

If you have doubts about the process (Isomerization) there is a very nice work up in the American Journal of Chemistry, where I first heard of Isoing weed oil.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Probably isomerization.  My 70's Isomerizer performed that trick, which leads to a modern trick.... Some of the CBD in the weed is the exact same molecule as THC, except one particle is rotated to a different location, resulting in CBD. By extracting with ethanol then peculating the alch/oil mixture with a specific amount of reagent grade sulphuric acid, amount based on amount of weed extracted.  After 1 1/2 hrs or so, cool down, treated with sodium bicard to neutralize the acid. Filter. This procedure rotates that particle to turn that mirror image CBD molecule to a THC molecule.
> 
> Modern trick....OK we can buy basically pure CBD cheap.  So, wouldnt it work to dissolve CBD in alcohol and perform isomerization?
> 
> ...


I have the newest version of Dr Golds ISO 3 machine
Did not really like the way it worked 
Waste of my money


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have the newest version of Dr Golds ISO 3 machine
> Did not really like the way it worked
> Waste of my money


Isomerizer, well it did extract! And I mean everything, the good the bad and the ugly.

Extracted material was light tan, not a speck of green left.

The isomerization process had mixed results.
Using ditch weed, it would create some oil that would get you stoned, where in the weed would not get anything high. Better pot, well it didn't increase so much as a rule. But once in a while...

Circa '77, buddy grows Columbian Gold seeds. Obviously sativa, they were good sized back yard trees, 6-7 ft tall, no sign of budding.

Return from class, and he sees city notice on door. Complaint regarding need to cut weeds in back yard!

We did cut it, hung it up and dried. We had a lot of "shake" what a bummer. Well we roll one up and start smoking. Tasted like lawn trimmings, but was surprisingly strong. Actually (except taste) was quite smokable, for effect. It was not as strong as the gold the seeds came from, but considerably stronger than the basic Columbian of the day.

Took a 1/4 lbs., Isomerized it, and created some 1-2 toke wonder. Everyone was coming to work red eyed, snuck right up on them.

Normally not the case, rather just start with good weed. Plus, the oil was more like black tar. Too many impurities. But it did reduce it down to where you could redissolve in petroleum ether, or other non-polar solvent and get nice red oil. Smaller amount are safer to work with, most non-polar solvent are explosion danger worse than gasoline. I never attempted to recover ether, just poured it in pyrex dish, in sun. Something gets in it? Redissolve in alcohol, filter, evaporate.

The whole process sort of soured me on it. Too bad those rosin presses weren't around then.

Bubba


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 7, 2022)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> *** did I just say


Always wanted to do that.  Maybe i will now.  I was under the impression that ll the chlorophyll would leach out and it would be a clear bud


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

I don’t know, I would miss the taste and smell to much. It’s kinda part of the buzz to me, the better the taste and smell, the better the buzz


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2022)

Only way I would consider that is if it had bugs.


----------



## TheVoice (May 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Only way I would consider that is if it had bugs.


 I concur.  I’m scratching my head asking , what is a trichome?


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Only way I would consider that is if it had bugs.


I have also seen it done to disguise PM.  Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## OGKushman (May 7, 2022)

TheVoice said:


> I concur.  I’m scratching my head asking , what is a trichome?


Zoom in on your buds, like 40x zoom+


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

The only time I did do a water cure was when I used Neem spray on a plant in mid flower and never rinsed it again. The weed grew out 4 more weeks but always retained that darn neem smell.
I did a full week water cure changing water every day and it was dirty each time.
Once done I fan dried it with moving fans and they jarred it up.
Really did not matter if I waited or smoked it right away it tasted the same. No Taste or real weed smell but the neem flavor was gone.
I never did much with that weed and prob have some left to make pain creme but its been jarred for yrs. Used a lot for topicals.
The weed still had potency for getting a buzz just no fine weed flavor we look for when smoking


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

Never done it....never will.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

If one was to need to wash bugs away there is a 3-bucket dip wash method that works real well using simple home items


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

I never have and wouldn't even if it had bugs. I'm pretty god damn sure I have smoked and eaten many fking bugs in my lifetime. If ppl only knew what was in their food that's harvested they might not want to eat it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I never have and wouldn't even if it had bugs. I'm pretty god damn sure I have smoked and eaten many fking bugs in my lifetime. If ppl only knew what was in their food that's harvested they might not want to eat it.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Ain't no bugs on me .... Might be bugs on some of you mugs but there ain't no bugs on me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

Old and in the way. Classic bluegrass album with Jerry…


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I never have and wouldn't even if it had bugs. I'm pretty god damn sure I have smoked and eaten many fking bugs in my lifetime. If ppl only knew what was in their food that's harvested they might not want to eat it.


Protein!


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Have you tried the new super food  Crickets ?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have you tried the new super food  Crickets ?
> View attachment 296233


What do you dip them in?  Zesty raid?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have you tried the new super food  Crickets ?
> View attachment 296233


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 296365


You can do better


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 9, 2022)

Lol.  For being obviously shit faced, his trajectory was spot on. 


Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 296365


----------



## TheVoice (May 9, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Zoom in on your buds, like 40x zoom+View attachment 296151
> View attachment 296152




Ok…Now do that while submerged… and lemme see.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 10, 2022)

TheVoice said:


> Ok…Now do that while submerged… and lemme see.


----------

